# pirate song and cannon fire fx



## thisisaric (Sep 17, 2007)

For the cannon sound affect check soundsnap.com


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

http://www.4shared.com/account/home.jsp for password,Type in; hauntforum , see file folder "pirates". Thanks to "Capt. Salty" meltdown211 ! (yar, I'm walk'in the plank for that fer sure). There is another one with alot of pirate -yo-ho-ho songs,but can't find the link to that site........I'll keep looking.


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

Arrgh,here be another link posted by Rich B on a past post;
http://www.lissproductions.com/halloween/sounds/Piratey_Songs/


----------



## thisisaric (Sep 17, 2007)

Dark lord heres fixed link for the 4shared site 
it's http://www.4shared.com/dir/3565978/8bed8145/sharing.html


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

thisisaric said:


> Dark lord heres fixed link for the 4shared site
> it's http://www.4shared.com/dir/3565978/8bed8145/sharing.html


Thanx,I accidently pasted the wrong one....D-OH


----------



## childofthenight (Aug 24, 2007)

thanks all!!!


----------



## Evil Bob (Sep 10, 2004)

I'm using the "You ho ho and a bottle of rum" version that's on the Disney Pirates of the Caribbean CD. It substitutes "Snoozing den" for "boozing kin" and "Darn my eyes" for "Damn my eyes", but I think that's kinda funny. I'll be having the non-singing pirates looking at each other like "wha...?" during those lines.


----------



## LV Scott T (Aug 14, 2007)

On a similar note, what about background chatter ("hoist the main", "secure that line", "all hands on deck", etc)? Anybody have some?

PS: Sorry about hijacking... [shrug]


----------



## meltdown211 (Sep 27, 2006)

*Look at DARK LORDS post above..*

My Pirates folder has a ton of pirate battles, pirate effects, waves, sword clashing etc....Check um out...

http://www.4shared.com/dir/3565978/8bed8145/sharing.html

Password: hauntforum


----------

